# Uber surge pricing legit or scam for passenger and driver???



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just started driving for the 1st time in a year and cant help to try and figure out Uber pricing. Is Uber just eating the cost of the surge and charging customer normal rates?
I have had several $21.00 surge for a 2-5 mile rides that all have a final price of under $30.00? I priced out a ride from the Airport with a $15.00 surge to downtown approx. 5 mile and it was $65.00 then I take a call that said long distance and the customer said the 100 mile trip was going to be about $120.00. The math doesn't add up. The pax at the airport said the past drivers turned the fare down as I did. I and the passengers cant figure out the pricing lately does anyone have any idea. 
How can anyone make money without surge? I can not see anyone driving 30-40 min for $5.00 and please don't tell me from the time you would accept your first ride from your house, to the customer then to the destination and back home would not take you more than 30 min. Every ride I did had a min $5.50 surge up to $21.00 and then it was decent pay at a average $35.00 per hour. That is before expenses and that is what I believe all drivers should make using there own vehicle.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't think anyone will ever understand Uber pricing, including Uber.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Ongoing scam they pay drivers a set rate for distance and time, sometimes an extra few bucks, and double or triple or quadruple price for rider


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Delilah5 said:


> Ongoing scam they pay drivers a set rate for distance and time, sometimes an extra few bucks, and double or triple or quadruple price for rider


That's Uber capitalism 101. You exploit your IC to the maximum.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The flat surge is a messed up system, but I am sure it works out to uber's benefit in the end. Yes, sometimes the driver receives surge that the passenger doesn't pay, and sometimes the passenger pays surge that the driver never gets. Many times the passenger is paying a much higher amount in surge than the driver is getting. The last time I was a passenger, Uber was quoting me fares about $5 more than normal, but showing no surge at all on the driver app.


----------

